
Show HN: Hack on Notion with TypeScript - transitivebs
https://github.com/saasify-sh/notion
======
transitivebs
Just published a set of focused open source TypeScript packages for working
with the unofficial Notion API, Notion types, and related utilities.

This is the first release of a larger project that extends Notion via native
react rendering coming soon.

